# LTC Question



## dr4clean (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm signed up to take a firearms safety class, but i'm concerned that a past offense may hinder my ability to get a LTC. The offense was 11 years ago and it was a failure to stop for a police officer 90-25. It was a stupid non-violent crime where i paid my citation, lost my license for a short time. I'm a business owner, landlord, and responsible adult who grew up around guns being in a hunter/outdoorsman family. Any insights would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Search around that's been answered before


----------



## ddp335 (Feb 6, 2009)

prob should have stopped


----------



## PatrolDB (Jul 23, 2008)

I'll spare you the search...



HIGHLY doubtful!


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

dr4clean said:


> The offense was 11 years ago and it was a failure to stop for a police officer 90-25. *It was a stupid non-violent crime* where i paid my citation, lost my license for a short time.


Oh Really??? So, unnecessarily placing the life of the pursuing officer, as well as the lives of the general public, in danger is a stupid crime??? I think it is fair to say that the only thing stupid about that incident was YOU! Go pound sand.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

wgciv said:


> Oh Really??? So, unnecessarily placing the life of the pursuing officer, as well as the lives of the general public, in danger is a stupid crime??? I think it is fair to say that the only thing stupid about that incident was YOU! Go pound sand.


Got to go with what WG said, your a nitwit if your looking for sympathy when you run. Usually what disqualifys a person from a LTC is drugs, violence, oui, mental illness, and most felonys, but in your case the chief may make an exception.


----------

